# France 2006



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Finally got round to sorting out some of the pics I have taken.

 France 2006


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Nicely presented

Bill


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice pics mister!


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice selection , well done


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry, I got a bit bored with the page turning and the historic photos.

Is there any way to skip pages and photos of the camp sites you were on?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Nice presentation Dave,..seems ages ago now, still envious of that sunshine!!

M&D


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

very nice, can I order a couple please

stew


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

Nice pics and a reminder of a great rally.

Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hells Bells!...........You must be a fast swimmer-taking a shot of the rear of the Ferry then hammering off after it!! :lol:

,,,,or did you catch the next one out??


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

shortcircuit said:


> Is there any way to skip pages and photos of the camp sites you were on?


Sorry, I forgot to add the forward / rewind buttons to the show. I will add them later

Dave

656


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:roll: Flash version 7 not good enough for you, eh Dave?

I suppose it's about time I upgarded the schools anyway. Thanks for the reminder. I'll check back when I've upgraded.

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures with us Dave, wish we could have been with you all......
I could have sat for another 8 minutes watching that fabulous album, thanks again matey :lol: 

Keith


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice pics Dave, how do you do that !
Anyway how come Ed is not wearing the QUO shirt :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cheers see you at Binton

Steve


----------

